# I'm LOVING My Sigma!!!



## MrSigmaDOT40 (May 19, 2008)

Just had to share my second timne at the range with this gun. I switched from 180 gr Blazer Brass to Winchester 165 gr and did a lot of dry firing in between. The trigger felt a lot smother and lighter then the first time I took it out a couple of weeks ago. I'm damn impressed with what me and my Sigma did tonight, what ya think?

(Sigma .40 SW40VE)

*5-7 Yards*









*10-15 Yards*









*About 20 Yards*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You sure are doing a fine job with that .40ve. I have had the same model for about 3yrs now and it's a good shooter. Took awhile for the trigger to come in but I learned to live with it. I use it as HD and sometimes in the truck. One other thing the price wasn't bad and I got a knife with it plus two 14rds mags. good luck with yours.:smt023


----------



## MrSigmaDOT40 (May 19, 2008)

Baldy said:


> You sure are doing a fine job with that .40ve. I have had the same model for about 3yrs now and it's a good shooter. Took awhile for the trigger to come in but I learned to live with it. I use it as HD and sometimes in the truck. One other thing the price wasn't bad and I got a knife with it plus two 14rds mags. good luck with yours.:smt023


Thanx! I get 2 extra free clips and a $50 rebate. I hope to get into competition shooting with my Sigma with heavy trigger and all. I like going against the grain and using uncommon things. Hopefully I can get good enough, that's why I like to post up progress of how I'm shooting because I don't really know if I am shooting good, bad, or really good. I know a little bit but like to hear other peoples opinions. This a big improvement since the first time I went to the range, here is a pick of 1 of my targets from the first time:

*4-5 Yards* First Time


----------



## Triple T (Dec 20, 2007)

nice groupings! I am wanting bad to take mine back to the range for some shooting but just been working to much, hopeful in the next coming weeks


----------



## Nozoki (Feb 1, 2008)

I put another 50 rounds through mine this afternoon. I have the 9mm and I really do not see why this gun gets such a bad rap. It's accurate, it's reliable, and it didn't cost a lot. I'm very pleased with mine.


----------



## Bultx1215 (May 19, 2008)

I picked up a Sigma 9ve a couple of weeks ago myself. So far, it seems just fine. I still have yet to hit the range....too busy.:smt022


----------



## WVfishguy (Jun 5, 2008)

My .40 Sigma had such a terrible trigger pull (when new) I became determined to learn to shoot it well, or die trying.

I loved the ergos - the gun fit my hand perfectly. And it was cheap!

So, I dry fired it hundreds of times (with snap caps), and fired 300-400 rounds out of it.

One day, the trigger pull fixed itself!

Still not a competition pistol, but a damn fine (and inexpensive) defense gun.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Just traded for a 40ve today I love the balance and the compact size of it.


----------



## Nozoki (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like the Sigma is finally getting some respect on a lot of forums lately, compared to about a year ago. I guess a lot of people took advantage of the sweet rebates and now we have people posting opinions that have actually shot the gun. I just wish they made a compact version for easier concealed carry.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Nozoki said:


> Looks like the Sigma is finally getting some respect on a lot of forums lately, compared to about a year ago. I guess a lot of people took advantage of the sweet rebates and now we have people posting opinions that have actually shot the gun. I just wish they made a compact version for easier concealed carry.


I'm just 5.9 and it fits me just right unlike a full sized 1911.


----------



## Nozoki (Feb 1, 2008)

Deltaboy1984 said:


> I'm just 5.9 and it fits me just right unlike a full sized 1911.


It's not bad, but I'm 6'4" and a lot of my shirts are too short. I don't like IWB carry so I use a Serpa. It keeps it pretty high up, but my shirts still don't always cover well. Not too big a deal here in VA, as open carry is legal. But I'd still like a reliable, affordable S&W to compete with the Glock 26. Until then I've just been trying to find longer shirts. I guess I need to shop at Tall & Fat to find something that fits better.


----------



## algoesfast (Jun 28, 2008)

It's been a very good week for me. I mailed out my ccw application. Now have to wait 45 days to pick up. And ordered my sigma sw40ve. Thanks to all the positive post here. I have been lurking here for about 3 months and this is my first post. Love this forum!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Nozoki said:


> It's not bad, but I'm 6'4" and a lot of my shirts are too short. I don't like IWB carry so I use a Serpa. It keeps it pretty high up, but my shirts still don't always cover well. Not too big a deal here in VA, as open carry is legal. But I'd still like a reliable, affordable S&W to compete with the Glock 26. Until then I've just been trying to find longer shirts. I guess I need to shop at Tall & Fat to find something that fits better.


Yep that is what I tell my students at the HS who are 6.3 + get extra tall shirt so they stay tucked in and you keep in dress code.


----------



## JJ (Jun 13, 2008)

> Looks like the Sigma is finally getting some respect on a lot of forums lately, compared to about a year ago.


finally enough suckers who bought one to pat each other on the back?:smt042

joking.:goofy:


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I will using my Sigma to get my CCL here in TX later this month. :smt1099


----------



## jahwarrior72 (Oct 14, 2007)

you know what would be great? a _compact_ sigma. no, not like that crappy little .380 that was made way back, i mean a compact version of the 9VE and 40VE. i'd buy one without thinking about it.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

*My sigma 40 kicks like a mule*

I shot almost 50 rounds through it and after always having a steel gun I found the recoil of the Sigma to be sharp.

I was using Speer 180 FMJ Lawman


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Deltaboy1984 said:


> I shot almost 50 rounds through it and after always having a steel gun I found the recoil of the Sigma to be sharp.
> 
> I was using Speer 180 FMJ Lawman


Very light gun and a pretty hot load make for a bit of a kick. You get used to it quickly. I highly recommend a Hogue Handall overwrap grip for less than $10. It will help with recoil control and give a dampening effect to the smacking your hand takes between the thumb and index finger. Look at the pics of my gun in the Sigma Owners Step In thread.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> Very light gun and a pretty hot load make for a bit of a kick. You get used to it quickly. I highly recommend a Hogue Handall overwrap grip for less than $10. It will help with recoil control and give a dampening effect to the smacking your hand takes between the thumb and index finger. Look at the pics of my gun in the Sigma Owners Step In thread.


Thanks for the tip I have a hogue on my 45.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've put about 250 rds through mine and love it, once I got used to the pull anyway. I too wish they made a compact version as this is too large for a cc but it is perfect for a hd or truck gun.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Got the handball and did a little painting


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I took mine to the range today after a total tear down and reassembly last night for cleaning, some minor adjustments to the trigger spring and installation of a stronger Wolff spring and guide rod assembly. I experienced my first problems ever with my Sigma. A couple of FTE's and some failures to return to battery, both probably caused by the stronger Wolff spring. The good news is that it loosened up a bit and was much better at the end of the session. Also, it was much easier on the hand with much less recoil. Better follow up shot/target acquisition. I love playing with this toy. Note the trigger stop on the back of my trigger as part of the trigger job done on it. I also think I've found a way to reduce about 1/3" of initial trigger play in it. I'll let you in on the secret if it works. Keep posting reports on your gun and shooting experiences. I like to see what other Sigma owners are up to.

FYI:
If the Hand All moves around during range sessions, you can use some 2 way golf grip tape and application solvent to eliminate the problem.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Took my CCL yesterday scored 100 on the written test and 244 out of 250 on the Shooting. :smt033:smt033 Texas is backlogged right now so it will 90-100 days after I send the the $140 to get my papers. :smt076


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

It's $140 to process the papers and get your CCW permit in Texas? Wow, in PA, it only cost me $25 and the process took 9 days.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> It's $140 to process the papers and get your CCW permit in Texas? Wow, in PA, it only cost me $25 and the process took 9 days.


Another $125.00 to take the class so you qualify for the CHL. REAL expensive in TX. :smt022


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Another $125.00 to take the class so you qualify for the CHL. REAL expensive in TX. :smt022


In Colorado it is about $100-150 for the class, depends if you want time on the range or not and then $152 for the permit. You only need to pass a written test though, no actual shooting test is required.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> It's $140 to process the papers and get your CCW permit in Texas? Wow, in PA, it only cost me $25 and the process took 9 days.


Yep we pay dearly for the right to carry down here!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Another $125.00 to take the class so you qualify for the CHL. REAL expensive in TX. :smt022


Ouch I got by for $99.95. they are sticking ya in Harris County!


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

i use to own one their very fun guns to shoot BUT their not the best to carry for defense becose they can not handle defensive ammo but i did put about 2500 rounds last year i did treaded for fnp_9


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Those Sigmas are great shooters especially for the money. The triggers are the only thing people get down on.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I picked up an all black 9VE as a "filler" on a trade so I don't have much invested in it. I actually like the way it fits my hand so I decided to see if I could do something about the awful trigger - yes it's awful.

The first thing I found is the contact surfaces on the sear were very rough, especially where the sear rides along the plastic ramp to force it down as the trigger is pulled. A little polishing (a lot actually) removed 98% of the "roughness" in the trigger pull. Next, I removed the little pigtail spring at the bottom of the assembly. As far as I can tell this is there just to increase the pull weight - maybe to satisfy the lawyers.

The result is a trigger pull that is light years better than what it came with from the factory. It will never be a 1911, a Glock, or an XD - but at least it doesn't tire out my trigger finger anymore. Just a quick disclaimer folks, if I had ruined this gun I'd have taken a bandsaw to it as I have many others. I just wanted to see if I could make this gun a usable tool...


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

*S&W Rocks !!!!!*

I traded for a Sigma 40 ve back in May and got a link for the special S&W was running for the free magazines with the Purchase of a Sigma pistol. So I downloaded the rebate form and put in a copy of my Trade papers for the Sigma and sent it in. I figured it was just a little time and 32 cents to see if I could get something. Well after almost 90 days I got 2 brand new 14 round S&W Sigma Magazines from S&W. I am pumped ! :smt023

At 2 local gun shops that = 's a $100.00!!!!!!!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

toolboxluis said:


> i use to own one their very fun guns to shoot BUT their not the best to carry for defense becose they can not handle defensive ammo but i did put about 2500 rounds last year i did treaded for fnp_9


What is your reason for saying they can not handle defensive rounds?

I find it extremely hard to believe you have a good reason.

:watching:


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

TOF said:


> What is your reason for saying they can not handle defensive rounds?
> 
> I find it extremely hard to believe you have a good reason.
> 
> :watching:


I agree with ya why???:smt102 I have 180 grain Winchester White box Personal Defense rounds in mine and it eats them up.


----------



## jahwarrior72 (Oct 14, 2007)

toolboxluis said:


> their not the best to carry for defense becose they can not handle defensive ammo but i did put about 2500 rounds last year i did treaded for fnp_9


hmmmm...the only ammo mine ever had an issue with were speer gold dots. i've put 115 g., 124 g. and 147 g. hydrashoks, hornadys, black hills, winchester rangers, and a few other brands through mine, without a hitch.


----------



## jahwarrior72 (Oct 14, 2007)

Dsig1 said:


> It's $140 to process the papers and get your CCW permit in Texas? Wow, in PA, it only cost me $25 and the process took 9 days.


wher in PA do you live? i'm in Lackawanna county; it tokk me 10 minutes to get my LTCF, but it cost $36.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

My 9VE has never failed with anykind of ammo. It just shoots. Took my son out shooting with several handguns today and this was my first five shot group using WWB. The others weren't quite this good, but not too far off. This was somewhere between 5 and 7 yards. My son really shot it well, also and he hasn't held a pistol in 15 years.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I can testify to the Sigmas ability to shoot a good defensive round. I reload and had loaded some pretty hot loads with some somewhat pricey slugs. I was doing tests to see what powders with what slug bla,bla,bla....

I had rounds loaded a little over most defensive loads us non leo people are able to get and I was able to hit a golf ball at 50 yards. Took me three tries but the ball went to flying. I was able to knock 12 gauge hulls consistently at 20 yards. Truth be told the gun seemed really "Glock-Like" and loved the hotter loads more than any avg. target load. 

I shot thousands of rounds through that gun and ended up selling it to be able to get another gun I really wanted. And I'm trying to get that Sigma back now.


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

jahwarrior72 said:


> you know what would be great? a _compact_ sigma. no, not like that crappy little .380 that was made way back, i mean a compact version of the 9VE and 40VE. i'd buy one without thinking about it.


The M&P compact would fit that bill quite well.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

jahwarrior72 said:


> wher in PA do you live? i'm in Lackawanna county; it tokk me 10 minutes to get my LTCF, but it cost $36.


I'm in Lancaster County.


----------



## jahwarrior72 (Oct 14, 2007)

Dsig1 said:


> I'm in Lancaster County.


ah, no wonder. i hear it takes some people the whole 45 day limit to get theirs.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

jahwarrior72 said:


> ah, no wonder. i hear it takes some people the whole 45 day limit to get theirs.


I'll take it. I moved here from New Jersey six years ago. Two weeks and $25 vs. NO WAY, NO HOW. I'm glad to be out of that state.


----------



## Dropshot (Nov 13, 2008)

They stick you in Tennessee as well. $75 for a class, then $115 for CCL application...


----------



## nacraracer (Nov 18, 2008)

*Please Help*

I am new to the board I have just purchased a Sigma 40VE. I had one years ago and loved it. I have also purchased the wolff reduced striker spring to make it easier for my step daughter and wife to shoot. However I cannot find anywhere on the net to show me how to replace this spring. Any ideas?

Toby


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Still loving my Sigma.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Deltaboy1984 said:


> Still loving my Sigma.


It's a good gun, People are going to get down on it for whatever reason they want and most the time there is no changing that. For the money it is really hard to find anything as good. And I don't know of one new. 300.00 bucks for a new gun that will shoot accurate out of the box is not real common. THe triggers are a little funky but they will get better over time and are pretty easy to get used to. If you don't want to wait a striker spring change can take a little more off right off the bat. The 40VE I had I changed that spring. Even took off 3 more coils and it shot a few thousand rounds with no problems. I did eventually trade it off but that was because I was trimming down guns of the same caliber and it was the Sigma or my Para P16..I really like my P16..lol


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I just got a Sigma 40 for $249 and I must say it's well worth it.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I can feed M&P 40 any brand of ammo with no problems and I've read that the Sigmas are a little finicky. What's the best brand for a Sigma .40 ?


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

toolboxluis said:


> i use to own one their very fun guns to shoot BUT their not the best to carry for defense becose they can not handle defensive ammo but i did put about 2500 rounds last year i did treaded for fnp_9


I've put truckloads of Cor-Bon 135gr JHP through my SW40ve, and never had a single malfunction. I've put MULTIPLE truckloads of WWB FMJ through the same gun as well. Again, no issues. The single incident I've ever had with this gun was a failure to eject. That particular malfunction was a direct result of the moron who reassembled it (me) leaving a part out.


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

TheReaper said:


> I can feed M&P 40 any brand of ammo with no problems and I've read that the Sigmas are a little finicky. What's the best brand for a Sigma .40 ?


My 40VE has about 2000 rounds thru it, including Blazer, WWB, Agulia, Win Ranger, Fed HST, & Remington.

I've had zero FTF or FTE's with this gun, it eats any ammo I feed it.

For target I use Aguila 180g FMJ, and on duty I use Federal HST 155g HP, and buy them both from ammunitiontogo


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

At the range today I ran WW, Federal. Blazer and Monarch through it with no problems and I must say that I was Impressed with the outcome.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

my Sigma is like a Goat it eats everything I feed it. :smt1099


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

*Add one more to the Sigma lovers group!*

For the most part, I played Santa Claus this year (as I do _every_ year!), but I treated myself to the 9mm Sigma. I finally got to the range yesterday and fired 100 rounds and I even got my wife to fire it. Now it looks like we will be buying a second one just for her!

Happy New Year and Good Shooting,
Scott


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I put a Pachmayr #3 slip-on grip on my .40 today and now it fits like a glove.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Got my Sigma back from S&W and she has a sweet tigger pull just like any S&W should have. :smt033

10.5 when she came out the box and still after 500 rounds.

After a visit to S&W she is 5.5 pounds.


----------

